# Lizards > General Geckos >  My first L. williamsi hatchling

## WingedWolfPsion



----------


## qiksilver

Cute!

Nothing beats hatchling geckos.

----------


## Amanda

Congrats!

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

A better photo, now that they're in the ZooMed cube:

----------


## bsash

Aw, they are really cute.

----------


## EchoPyrex

Congrats!

----------

